# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  My Cartography Journey

## wminish

Hi Everyone

I've been working on and off for the last few months (it's taken much longer than I would have liked) on an article which is now live on my website about how I got into Cartography. The article also looks at a bunch of my early work which I haven't shown previously and also goes through the progression of tools I've used to make my maps.

If you're interested in having a look the article can be found here.

Also, here's a bit of a teaser of some of the maps in the article.

----------


## KaiAeon

Thanks for sharing. I found it encouraging.

----------


## wminish

> Thanks for sharing. I found it encouraging.


Thanks Kai, I'm glad you enjoyed it.

----------


## Adfor

It's been wonderful to see your progress as a cartographer, Will. I have always been fond of your style, and to see some of your earlier work as a precursor to some of your more recent work that I've seen unfold here really hits home how far you've come.

IR

----------


## wminish

> It's been wonderful to see your progress as a cartographer, Will. I have always been fond of your style, and to see some of your earlier work as a precursor to some of your more recent work that I've seen unfold here really hits home how far you've come.
> 
> IR


Thanks Ian, I don't think I'd really realised how far I'd come either when I started writing the article and pulling out these old maps. It was really nice taking a look back.

----------


## Skaald

I really liked to see how you progressed and changed your techniques ! And indeed you improved a lot in a bit of time !

----------


## Simkin

I read your article Wminish, and found it inspiring. I would say that you made big progress in a very short period of time! Congrats

----------

